# Potential FX Trading setups



## Kryzz (26 August 2013)

Hi Guys, 

Thought I'd start a new thread highlighting some potential forex setups, I usually look at the daily and four hour charts for setups. Nothing fancy I look for, just reversal bars at support and resistance, then get my stop to B/E and hopefully catch a few runners!

Hopefully it will be of value and provide trading opportunities for some (and give the forex section of ASF a bit of a bump)

I'll get the ball rolling:

A lot of yen currencies currencies looking good at the moment...short orders in place for GBP.JPY (selling at 153.25) and USD.JPY (sell order at 98.35).


----------



## Kryzz (26 August 2013)

Big reversal bar for the USD.CAD, looking for some follow through to short this one - see attached.

PS, not sure if it's me but a lot of these pics are coming up blurry, but look fine on my computer before I upload them


----------



## Kryzz (26 August 2013)

Kryzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought I'd start a new thread highlighting some potential forex setups, I usually look at the daily and four hour charts for setups. Nothing fancy I look for, just reversal bars at support and resistance, then get my stop to B/E and hopefully catch a few runners!
> 
> ...




Order triggered


----------



## Kryzz (27 August 2013)

Kryzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought I'd start a new thread highlighting some potential forex setups, I usually look at the daily and four hour charts for setups. Nothing fancy I look for, just reversal bars at support and resistance, then get my stop to B/E and hopefully catch a few runners!
> 
> ...




This one's going along nicely, stop to b/e soon. +124 pips currently


----------



## CanOz (27 August 2013)

Kryzz said:


> Order triggered




Hey, how come you can trade in less than 30k lots on IB?


----------



## Kryzz (27 August 2013)

CanOz said:


> Hey, how come you can trade in less than 30k lots on IB?




Less thank 25k in the base currency is routed through a different "exchange" I think, ie, not IdealPro. Doesn't effect commissions from what I can see


----------



## CanOz (27 August 2013)

Kryzz said:


> Less thank 25k in the base currency is routed through a different "exchange" I think, ie, not IdealPro. Doesn't effect commissions from what I can see




Hey thats cool, can you trade micro lots too? i.e. 10k ?

Great for new traders to test out good sim plays...


----------



## Kryzz (27 August 2013)

CanOz said:


> Hey thats cool, can you trade micro lots too? i.e. 10k ?
> 
> Great for new traders to test out good sim plays...




Looks like it...screenshot still says IdealPro, might change once the order is submitted though.

Definitely agree, better to be starting off on a quality broker like IB


----------



## Kryzz (27 August 2013)

EUR/CAD coming into resistance on the weekly, daily is looking like it wants to rollover


----------



## AverageJoe (28 August 2013)

CanOz said:


> Hey thats cool, can you trade micro lots too? i.e. 10k ?
> 
> Great for new traders to test out good sim plays...




Canoz, Axitrader and Pepperstone allows micro lots min 10C/pip


----------



## DJG (28 August 2013)

Do you find that in the forex the S/R areas are far more respected than others such as stocks?

Here are some of my trades from the last few days and also my current one today - All are sim trades on very small contracts sizes.

EURNZD -D1 - Stopped out.
Entered where the arrow was pointing, expecting it to be a bearish engulfing bar.
1 trade was 1 micro lot
Another was 2 micro lots
Both stopped out
Total Loss: $43.66



GBPJPY - D1 - TP hit
Entered off the continuation bearish pin bar.
1 micro lot
TP hit @ 151.211
Total Profit: : $11.72



Summary:



*Todays Trades:*
GBPUSD-D1
This one was actually filled yesterday but hasn't gone anywhere. I reckon it's a fakeout PB.
Probably not the best trade in the world
Currently sitting at 31 pip loss



NZDUSD-D1
This one was just filled, also another fake out.
Currently sitting at a 99 pip loss
To me there is more selling pressure than buying pressure. I reckon there will be a fight to push the PB higher or at least end on a positive but it appears the selling pressue may take over. Lets watch and see.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (28 August 2013)

CanOz said:


> Hey thats cool, can you trade micro lots too? i.e. 10k ?
> 
> Great for new traders to test out good sim plays...




You can COz but the minimum coms really ad up...


----------



## CanOz (28 August 2013)

>Apocalypto< said:


> You can COz but the minimum coms really ad up...




Yeah, thanks guys, no desire to trade micro's, just wondering f something had changed at IB


----------



## peter2 (28 August 2013)

Kryzz: Trading price patterns without indicators, I like it. Nice thread idea, hope it kicks on. 
A weekly results update might assist others to follow this thread.

Dangaff:  You might like to learn about Trader Vic's 2B pattern (reversal setup) if you haven't already. 
One of the best reference sites I've come across is suriNotes.com and he describes the 2B pattern very clearly. 

Trader Vic's 2B reversal


----------



## DJG (28 August 2013)

peter2 said:


> Kryzz: Trading price patterns without indicators, I like it. Nice thread idea, hope it kicks on.
> A weekly results update might assist others to follow this thread.
> 
> Dangaff:  You might like to learn about Trader Vic's 2B pattern (reversal setup) if you haven't already.
> ...




Thanks Peter.

Will have a read through it. It appears his is a bit different to the way I've learnt to look at a 2B.

Do you reckon forex reacts to patterns such as pin bars, 2 bar reversals, engulfing bars etc better than stocks?
Usually you can almost get it certain to an extent with a decent pin bar, at the right level, rejecting something significant. Yet you can see the same thing happen with stocks and it'll go the other way, as if it has no significance. Would you just put this down to a fakeout?


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 August 2013)

DJG said:


> Do you reckon forex reacts to patterns such as pin bars, 2 bar reversals, engulfing bars etc better than stocks?
> Usually you can almost get it certain to an extent with a decent pin bar, at the right level, rejecting something significant. Yet you can see the same thing happen with stocks and it'll go the other way, as if it has no significance. Would you just put this down to a fakeout?




I think the whole candle pattern thing is random. IMO.


----------



## tech/a (28 August 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> I think the whole candle pattern thing is random. IMO.




In Isolation I agree. (Individual Candles)

In fact I find candles terrible to look at.
Rather a plain Bar chart.



> Trading price patterns without indicators, I like it. Nice thread idea, hope it kicks on.
> A weekly results update might assist others to follow this thread.




Basically doing that with the PAV Tech/a stock trading thread.
Do it all the time (With volume) with FTSE and DAX.

*But would love to participate in a separate thread.*


----------



## DJG (28 August 2013)

tech/a said:


> In Isolation I agree. (Individual Candles)
> Rather a plain Bar chart.
> [/B]




After reviewing your threads Tech, I've leaned the same way. However, Pepperstone/MT4 seem to only display them all as black.

I'll see if I can change the bars around so that if it's negative, its red, positive blue etc. - I reckon it's a bit more precise with the bars.

*The above is now solved* 

New and filled trade

CHFJPY - H1





Update on previous trade from above
This is a H1 on the GBPUSD from above. - Looking to move the S/L very shortly now I'm back in front of the screen.

D1 version of GBPUSD


So far on the above trade:


----------



## peter2 (28 August 2013)

2B's work well in FX due to the hordes of retail traders that buy break-outs of 5m, 15m, 30m, 1H, 4H charts. If you were an FX market maker (bank) would you push price around to attract more business?  Don't forget that once the orders are matched the banks know where all the money is positioned so now they can really get to business and gouge out their edge (huge profits). 

The 2B reversal makes you think/trade like a market maker and that has got to be better than 90% of the retail traders. 

Add-on: I agree guys. Candlestick patterns by themselves are useless, but in certain circumstances like prior high/lows (which this thread is all about) or underlying bullish/bearish strength they can provide a clear trading setup. 

A thread based on any trading idea is much more interesting if there is a track record that is updated as the thread continues. I hope Kryzz considers adding something as I like the underlying idea in this thread and I'm hoping he makes a stack of pips.


----------



## DJG (28 August 2013)

*NEW TRADE*

AUDCAD-H1
2 bar setup on solid support
3000 units


----------



## DJG (28 August 2013)

A couple I was watching.

EURGBPH1 - I was watching it approach the resistance but had to go out. Now its past it, should be interesting to see if it drops back under it.
Is there such thing as a mini cup and handle? Or is it more a broader pattern over consecutive days/bars Could this be it if so?



USDCADH1 - Resistance rejection big time



EURUSD-H1



EURCHF H1



EURAUD H1 - Looks similar to one of Techs stock trades. Very steep


----------



## DJG (28 August 2013)

Part Two:

CADCHF H1




EURCAD H1



I wouldn't say these are all fantastic but a few to keep an eye on potentially.


----------



## DJG (28 August 2013)

Some of those setups that broke resistance, as expected are now sitting back on the support line. Lets see if they go for another burst.

I was also stopped out of that 2 bar reversal and closed my GBPUSD trade after the pin bar formed rejecting the resistance. Buy Stop on GBPUSD pin bar.

Lets see how some of these bars close before I make any moves.


----------



## Kryzz (28 August 2013)

Snapshot of the spreadsheet detailing current open position. This is just a quick spreadsheet I have put together, my more extensive one captures stats, ie, time held, multiple R, avg win etc.

Live $20k account, 1% risk per trade. Have traded FX on and off for a while (more so having a punt)

Never with correct position sizing/risk management implemented, am trying to be more focused this time round. - hence the odd numbered lots traded here (rounded to the nearest thousand). Hopefully I do a bit better this time round, still learning.

I know a couple of these pairs are heavily correlated at the moment, I still try to focus primarily on the chart patterns. I always try to remain conscious of this fact however, to ensure I'm not "doubling up" my risk so to speak:

http://www.forexticket.com/en/tools/01-01-correlation


----------



## Kryzz (28 August 2013)

DJG said:


> Part Two:
> 
> CADCHF H1
> 
> ...




From my experience, traditional T/A patterns you find in equities don't translate as well in the FX market, particularly on the shorter time frames. 

Which is why I focus on support and resistance zones, particularly obvious reversal bars at S/R which triggers stops then goes the other way, catching out the breakout traders, as Peter alluded to earlier. That, and any obvious pullbacks in solid trends (see GBP/AUD...hopefully)


----------



## waza1960 (28 August 2013)

> From my experience, traditional T/A patterns you find in equities don't translate as well in the FX market, particularly on the shorter time frames.




+1 My experience also


----------



## Kryzz (29 August 2013)

EUR/NZD starting to show some reversal signs, much like the EUR/CAD...Yen crosses are rallying at the moment on the back of some news tonight, giving back some open profit here. Stop to B/E on the GBP/AUD.


----------



## Kryzz (1 September 2013)

Results/position update for anyone interested. Forgot how tricky it is to track P/L in a base currency with all things considered, IB isn't making it any easier either


----------



## Boggo (1 September 2013)

Kryzz said:


> Results/position update for anyone interested.




Always interested in seeing actual results, cheers


----------



## Kryzz (3 September 2013)

My AUD/NZD short was closed today. Had a bit of a melt-down with a short on the GBP/JPY yesterday, didn't help that I had my stop on my other IB account 

Keeping a close eye on the AUD/JPY, coming up to some stiff resistance - let's see if it looks like it starts to reverse. USD/JPY in a similar position too.

Short order in for the NZD/USD currently.


----------



## waza1960 (3 September 2013)

> Always interested in seeing actual results, cheers




 Ok here's some of my live discretionary Trading results on one of my small accounts...........


----------



## CanOz (3 September 2013)

Well done Waza!!


----------



## Kryzz (4 September 2013)

Well that NZD/USD short was stopped out quick smart, should have paid more attention to my current position before jumping into that trade. Two open shorts propping up my account at the moment (in red).

Can't say I have been happy with my trading of late.

- - - Updated - - -

Charts of open positions attached.


----------



## Kryzz (4 September 2013)

Short order in for the USD/JPY @ 99.12, going to be keeping a wide stop on this one.

Potential reversal bar forming at a prior pivot low in the AUD/NZD.


----------



## Kryzz (18 September 2013)

Kryzz said:


> Short order in for the USD/JPY @ 99.12, going to be keeping a wide stop on this one.
> 
> Potential reversal bar forming at a prior pivot low in the AUD/NZD.




I've been lazy keeping this thread up!

Quick update anyway, running at about a 70% loss rate here (on closed trades) ...still ahead though!

My EUR/NZD short propping everything up still, at 800+ pips. Account is on track to return about 4-5% this month hopefully (first trade 26/08/2013).


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 September 2013)

waza1960 said:


> +1 My experience also




also agree with this... moved away from the lower time frames... just trading Daily... got to tiered of making some giving it back making it giving it.....

Last few Daily trades.

This week. 

long U$Y closed small profit 5.9pips.
short U$Y SL loss 135pips
Long Gold profit $3.01
Long AUdUSD very lucky one. went long day before the FED news (lucked it) Profit 144 pips

Open short on Gold from 11am Friday, sold the spinner open profit $37.67

All the above trades are very small, .01 to .05 in size... I was trying to get a 3-5 range bar scalping method going on the AUDJPY for the last few weeks, all i did was destroy a $400 ACC. not happening so gave up on all short term trading for now just trading Daily on AUDUSD USDJPY Spot GLD 

Will post up trades as I take them going forward.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (23 September 2013)

thinking about a buy on the AUD USD very shortly 

support at last high still in current trend.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (23 September 2013)

bought the audusd .05 lots ent .9424 sl 75 pips @ .9348 target .9570 looking for price to stay on the trendline posted in last chart.

Gold short closed this morning for $35.23 profit.


----------



## Kryzz (23 September 2013)

>Apocalypto< said:


> bought the audusd .05 lots ent .9424 sl 75 pips @ .9348 target .9570 looking for price to stay on the trendline posted in last chart.
> 
> Gold short closed this morning for $35.23 profit.




Agree AUD is looking good for the long side, I got an order in for the AUD/CHF buy stop @.8608 with a 108 pip stop. The EUR/USD looks like it needs a bit of a breather, should help this trade out.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (25 September 2013)

Kryzz said:


> Agree AUD is looking good for the long side, I got an order in for the AUD/CHF buy stop @.8608 with a 108 pip stop. The EUR/USD looks like it needs a bit of a breather, should help this trade out.




Hi, the AUD$ trade didn't work out. loss 28pips

4  hour trades...

Sold Gold yesterday afternoon. win $8.58 .05lots
Sold AUD$ on a trend break sold the lower high loss 8.25 on .1 lots
Sold $Jpy last night trend continuation win 4.5 pips this morning closed due to buy up off a support point, break failed. 
Sold Gold again, .05 lots 3 bar retrace off support failed at previous high counter bar with trend sell. entered at 11am sl 1327.40 looking for 3-6$ on this one, if it works. 

Current AUD$
9365 support holding well descending triangle still in short tern down trend... waiting for direction no trades atm.

Current $JPY
sideways price, support at 94.50 holding up sellers still in a downward Chanel... not much going on no trades for me.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (25 September 2013)

>Apocalypto< said:


> Current AUD$
> 9365 support holding well descending triangle still in short tern down trend... waiting for direction no trades atm.




Sold AUD$ descending support getting tested to now broken... that was enough for me to jump back in. still short Gold will try to carry these till late tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Kryzz (6 July 2015)

Been a long while between drinks here!

Hope everyone has been cleaning up w the FX trends in the market the last 6-12 months.

AUDNZD might be poised for a reversal here at resistance, weekly chart shown.


----------



## Kryzz (13 July 2015)

Bit of a pull back in another cracker trend here with the NZDUSD.


----------



## AverageJoe (21 July 2015)

Not the best looking pin bar on Silver daily forming pre-NY Close but could be signalling a reversal?


----------



## Kryzz (20 August 2016)

Couple of setups here for the AUDCAD and GBPAUD


----------



## Kryzz (26 August 2016)

Couple more interesting setups with with the EURGBP & EURAUD


----------



## grah33 (21 April 2017)

interesting thread.  initially i was into 4h trend following (still testing, hopefully it will work, scored about 0R-5R from first 20 live trades, maybe that's normal to get from time to time ie it's treading...) but S/R bounces might be even easier.  

Kryzz:just wondering are u still profitable?  looks like you're getting heaps of setups to choose from - it seems simple and easy to just do the same thing over and over using different pairs.

i recently did a quick manual backtest about 20 trades on h1 and h4 each (using at least 2 point TL + a bounce as the trigger) and seems to work even on h1 ...


----------



## Kryzz (22 April 2017)

grah33 said:


> Kryzz:just wondering are u still profitable?  looks like you're getting heaps of setups to choose from - it seems simple and easy to just *do the same thing over and over using different pairs*.
> .




Hi Graph,

I'll be honest, hasn't been a profitable year for me so far. Down around -5%. I've highlighted what I reckon is most important out of what you stated....being consistent.

This is something I haven't been doing too well, especially over the past month (I trade off the daily timeframe however my last 5 or 6 trades I entered at market when looking at the hourly chart. Why I did this is anyone's guess, they all turned out to be losers)


----------



## Kryzz (22 April 2017)

Here are my 5 open positions if as a quick FYI too mate, I'm predicting majority get stopped out once the election concludes this w/e

I hope your testing keeps going well


----------



## grah33 (24 April 2017)

well Kyzz,  hope you overcome this if that's the barrier to succeeding.  maybe you should take your live trades and backtest them using the way you were meant to do it and see what score  you get to verify it works (for the D1 trades).  in my little tests, take profit 2R seemed to work nicely enough.  but i'm still not profitable in anything yet, even after a long time.  you seem to take correlated trades too ( i don't do that), maybe you are increasing risk  this way. i see people are using just one R/S point as well,  in many examples.


----------



## CanOz (26 April 2017)

Did you get on the Yen short Kryzz? Would have been long USD/JPY, nice risk on trade after the election.


----------



## Kryzz (27 April 2017)

CanOz said:


> Did you get on the Yen short Kryzz? Would have been long USD/JPY, nice risk on trade after the election.
> View attachment 70843




Hey CanOZ, I missed the Yen short. I copped a fair whack after the election on Monday, but covered most of the losses with a USDMXN long.

Currently short on the EURGBP and USDCAD.


----------



## grah33 (30 May 2017)

what type of win rate  are u guys (and girls ) expecting? and what percent per month (the timeframe too i'd like to know)?  i'm thinking just a few percent each month e.g. 3R is a great result due to compounding....tough trading


----------



## Kryzz (31 May 2017)

grah33 said:


> what type of win rate  are u guys (and girls ) expecting? and what percent per month (the timeframe too i'd like to know)?  i'm thinking just a few percent each month e.g. 3R is a great result due to compounding....tough trading




I had tried trading off the daily/4 hour charts for a number of months and couldn't really do better than break even really and a win rate of about 45/50%. 

I didn't have the time to trade FX daily with other strategies. I've been sizing up on the weekly time frames and have been doing much better.

Currently short GBPAUD, long NZDUSD. Correlated at -0.59, not ideal but not too bad.


----------



## grah33 (31 May 2017)

i'm surprised as  your setups look nice, you know what you're doing, and you're using a seemingly common well known strategy.  so i'm thinking it should work.    u just need a few R /month on average i would think...

maybe it's all false (what we read..).  don't know.  

thanks for sharing...


----------



## cogs (3 June 2017)

Hi Kryzz,

Your choice of entries look very similar to what/how I enter, you should be cruzing?

Are you over leveraging or something, forcing you out?

I'll throw this one out there I currently have running on EURGBP. These are all shorts and small lots. It's not one of my proudest trades but it works. I entered my first (bottom) position I think while viewing and lower time frame but didn't get out (must have been asleep or something when it continued), no biggy just average in from here.
I know it's simply rising shorter term to fill the top gap 0.873 - 0.879 plus this point is near the top of longer term tops 4 hourly, daily, weekly, monthly. I'll add to my shorts and/or lot size over days nearer to the top of the range, factoring in noise, simply bringing my break even (or take profit) right up to the top, or not.

I know there is a gap down at 0.849 - 0.837 and a lot of unfinished business from 0.82 down to 0.77 so I am in no rush and price will drop down to tend to these gaps over time. GBPUSD needs to rise to fill unfinished biz, the EURUSD has taken off before GBP so there will be a reversal with EURGBP when the GBP starts it's upward leg again.
Another pro about this is positive swap earning interest while I do my day job. 

I am not offering any advice just sharing my bit which lets me sleep at night and I don't have to worry about manipulation or any funny business.


----------



## Kryzz (4 June 2017)

cogs said:


> Hi Kryzz,
> 
> Your choice of entries look very similar to what/how I enter, you should be cruzing?
> 
> ...




Hi Cogs

I wish I was cruising! I feel like I am now that I am looking at longer term time frames. The positive swap is handy, I have the EURGBP on my watchlist too, if there's no reversal at these levels I will be awaiting to see what happens if it gets to 0.90.

Longer term I'm also looking at the AUDUSD. It seems to have locked in a low at the beginning of 2016 and is making higher lows, if the RBA starts to steadily rise rates it portends for a nice carry trade too. 

Are the blue lines on your charts stops? Seems close to current price with the UK election later this week.


----------



## cogs (4 June 2017)

Hi kryzz,
No, those are gaps to be filled. They haven't "fixed" the data since the actual event.

Here is another for silver I captured some time ago, but they have "fixed" the data gaps, but I know where they are. Guess where silver price is now...


----------



## grah33 (9 June 2017)

hey kyrzz, 
if you're doing the same thing as cogs perhaps your idea works. maybe other months will bring much better results, and u were just unlucky.  i wonder though if weekly trading can bring in enough R per month to be worthwhile...


----------



## Kryzz (11 June 2017)

grah33 said:


> hey kyrzz,
> if you're doing the same thing as cogs perhaps your idea works. maybe other months will bring much better results, and u were just unlucky.  i wonder though if weekly trading can bring in enough R per month to be worthwhile...




Hopefully by aiming to capture the larger longer term trends/moves there will be plenty of R to be gained Grah, not sure if it will be measured on a monthly basis, probably a bit longer term. 



Kryzz said:


> Currently short GBPAUD, long NZDUSD. Correlated at -0.59, not ideal but not too bad.




Still holding shorts with the GBPAUD entered into from mid May with an open profit of 500+ pips and 230+ for the NZDUSD long (will be looking to take profits around the 0.73 area for this trade)


----------



## Kryzz (15 June 2017)

Kryzz said:


> Still holding shorts with the GBPAUD entered into from mid May with an open profit of 500+ pips and 230+ for the NZDUSD long (will be looking to take profits around the 0.73 area for this trade)




NZDUSD long closed at 0.7285 for a +307 pip trade

Still holding GBPAUD short from 1.7447, this is the part I struggle with. Sitting in a position with quite decent profit and resisting the urge to close the trade. Initial target is 1.6400.


----------



## Kaban (17 June 2017)

All have quietly same view on nzdusd.
Just like this one 4H chart.


----------



## grah33 (18 June 2017)

perhaps u should keep demoing D1/h4 as well kryzz on the side.  they must be profitable too (hope so).  i think even  3 month zero percent doesn't mean a system doesn't work


----------



## Kryzz (21 June 2017)

Have put on a short position with a tight stop on the EURJPY recently, solid risk to reward on offer if it comes off.


----------



## Kryzz (29 June 2017)

Kryzz said:


> Currently short GBPAUD, long NZDUSD.






Kryzz said:


> Have put on a short position with a tight stop on the EURJPY recently, solid risk to reward on offer if it comes off.
> View attachment 71595




GBPAUD stopped out this week for +487 pips. 

EURJPY stopped out quicksmart for -250pips.

Watching the NZDUSD and EURGBP on the weekly to see if a reversal forms


----------



## Kryzz (1 July 2017)

Kryzz said:


> Watching the NZDUSD and EURGBP on the weekly to see if a reversal forms




Sell stop at 0.8715


----------



## Kaban (5 July 2017)

S$Р looks like want to reverse now. What do you think?


----------



## Kaban (6 July 2017)

AUDUSD will рrobably continue to fall.


----------



## peter2 (7 July 2017)

This thread is about potential setups, so if you think the "_AUSUSD will probably continue to fall_" please show the setup that you like and how you'll plan to trade it. 

For example; I liked these two bars on the 4H chart. 
(i) Outside reversal bar that formed after the RBA news on Tues pm was a good indication of further falls in price. 
(ii) The pin bar formed on the shallow corrective rally was another setup I liked. 

Both of these setups were initially against the daily UP trend so I'd be prepared to take quick profits on one of them and trail the exit stop on the other in case of further falls.


----------



## Kryzz (9 July 2017)

EURGBP strength seems to be continuing, no orders triggered for me following on from the previous post. 

Watching the NZDUSD, GBPJPY and EURUSD this week which should be telling if there's any spike into 1.15 which price hasn't be able to clear for the better part of two and half years.


----------



## Kaban (11 July 2017)

EURUSD рrobably drow the dobble toр. Can fall now for retracment.
I'm already in the short will se what will haррen.
Targets on fibo ratio. First target 1.1312.
If we break 1.1211 will be the next.
Good luck mates.


----------



## Kryzz (11 July 2017)

Kryzz said:


> EURGBP strength seems to be continuing, no orders triggered for me following on from the previous post.
> 
> Watching the NZDUSD, GBPJPY and EURUSD this week which should be telling if there's any spike into 1.15 which price hasn't be able to clear for the better part of two and half years.
> 
> View attachment 71777





NZDUSD short triggered @ 0.7240


----------



## grah33 (15 August 2017)

hi kryzz,
do you find you're getting enough opportunities on the weekly for it to be worthwhile? currency pairs are correlated so that is limiting. 

my range system (similar to your setups) didn't seem to work on D1 and h4, nor did my swing trades on D1, but i should do the test a bit better again.  forex tester enables me to do tests quickly.  but the weekly (range inflections, like yours) seem to actually work.  there seems to be an edge there. maybe key is to trade other mt4 stuff as well to get more opps,

wouldn't mind also asking you where did you get your ideas from (which website or book)?


----------



## Kryzz (16 August 2017)

grah33 said:


> hi kryzz,
> do you find you're getting enough opportunities on the weekly for it to be worthwhile? currency pairs are correlated so that is limiting.
> 
> my range system (similar to your setups) didn't seem to work on D1 and h4, nor did my swing trades on D1, but i should do the test a bit better again.  forex tester enables me to do tests quickly.  but the weekly (range inflections, like yours) seem to actually work.  there seems to be an edge there. maybe key is to trade other mt4 stuff as well to get more opps,
> ...




Hi Grah33

I've found my winning % and avg % has definitely improved trading off of the weekly time-frame. The opportunities are definitely reduced, but when a setup does present itself I find it has a much higher chance of success. I also trade the weekly time-frames on other markets to provide additional opportunities.

I haven't read any specific website/book to generate ideas from to be honest, just basic support and resistance. I will look at major swing lows/highs and trade the opposite direction when it looks to turn. I've been long the USDCAD since last week for example, it recently took out an old swing low after a severe down leg. It's trades like these where the R:R is the greatest. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## grah33 (16 August 2017)

yeah, that kind of setup seems to work on W1 (at least in my testing with forex tester).  so good luck with that.  i suppose when you get it running smoothly you can go from 1%-2% .  but see what happens. my feeling is that for D1/H4, better setups are required. maybe 'confluent' setups. don't know...

apart form shares i assume your trading other stuff like gold ie other mt4 stuff to get more opps. might work out nicely then for you.
and thanks for helping, as i can relate to people out there wanting to give up on trading.


----------



## History Repeats (16 August 2017)

grah33 said:


> hi kryzz,
> do you find you're getting enough opportunities on the weekly for it to be worthwhile? currency pairs are correlated so that is limiting.




i dont look for correlations, i look for behavior(or the money flow) of the major pairs, eu,gu,uj ect. Every fx trade is a spread trade, ie buy euro sell usd. Also keep eye on interest rates, as that drive money flow. And carry trade give clue to risk on or off appetite around the world.

fx price moves like pendulum dont chase anything.


----------

